# McDonalds fries now suck!



## tsaw

I don't know if you eat from that gigantic artery plugging fast food chain, but I do. Sometimes a two thousand calorie meal for less than 10 bucks hits the tummy goodness. With that said, I know for a fact that the franchise has not been changing out the oil that cooks them once yummy fries as often.
I know a employee who worked there. This insider was working there when the order came down that said: "In order to cut costs, no more nightly changing of the deep fry oil." I've seen the result of that. The once white crispy on the out side - fluffy on the inside fries have become yellow to brown old grease soaked limp things with the taste of a million fries dumped into the well used worn out cooking oil.


----------



## JEV

They all do that. How else can you expect to get a meal from the dollar menu for $3? You gotta cut costs somewhere, and oil is a good place to do it. Have you ever bought 5 gallons of oil for a fryer? if you did, you would also reuse it till someone started bitching. If you get bad fries, take them inside and make a stink in front of everyone. If nothing else, you'll have your revenge for their thrift.

Hey, I got an idea. Call you state reps and tell them about it so they can make a new law for restaurants to be burdened with. Will that make you feel better? Your fries will double in price, but they will be all white and fluffy just like you like them, and the only fallout will be the owner will reduce staff by 25%, so your wait time will probably double along with the price. 

You could also make a sandwich at home and take it for lunch instead of eating that artery clogging shit.


----------



## pirate_girl

Most of that oil was beef tallow, in order to make the fries more appealing.

I had to edit this in order to find a post I made on NCT.

There is no way a fast food fry is healthy.

Buy some taters and slice them thin, spray/brush them with evoo, then cook them hot and fast.

James Beard loved them smile  so did Julia Child (I think)..

In any case, they've both eaten and gone to that great kitchen in the sky.

Choose your fries wisely.


----------



## tsaw

Wow JEV... according that logic, maybe they should also make the toilets not flush. "till someone started bitching" Or not empty the trash. If you know cooking, you have to change the cooking oil. After a while it is used up.
You will not get the same result using the same oil over and over again.
MacDonald USED to have a policy of changing the deep fryers oil. Now they don't. That policy is hurting the quality of product.


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Most of that oil is beef tallow, in order to make the fries more appealing.


http://www.commondreams.org/headlines01/0504-02.htm

HMMM.. good thought.
But I'm pretty sure it is now 100% vegetable oil.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Wow JEV... according that logic, maybe they should also make the toilets not flush. "till someone started bitching" Or not empty the trash. If you know cooking, you have to change the cooking oil. After a while it is used up.
> You will not get the same result using the same oil over and over again.
> MacDonald USED to have a policy of changing the deep fryers oil. Now they don't. That policy is hurting the quality of product.



Tom, it's not all McDonald's restaurants that do that.
There are some that I am sure are lazy about the oil change thing.
I had some shitty deep fried potato rounds from BK one time.
They tasted like they were deep fried in something that had been in the fryer for years.
I almost puked.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> http://www.commondreams.org/headlines01/0504-02.htm
> 
> HMMM.. good thought.
> But I'm pretty sure it is now 100% vegetable oil.


was.. I had to edit it.


----------



## Cowboy

tsaw said:


> http://www.commondreams.org/headlines01/0504-02.htm
> 
> HMMM.. good thought.
> But I'm pretty sure it is now 100% vegetable oil.


 

Interesting article Tom . It also pisses me off after reading it so I'm going to include it here . 

 As far as I'm concerned any vegetarian that goes to any friggen fast food joint expecting to eat healthy more then likelly has brain worms from the lack of eating meat . 

  I'm so friggen sick of the friggen class action suits & ''emotional distress'' bullshit these days from these goody goody fuckers that probablly are full time protestors & have no life of their own other then to feed off of the government and anyone else they can to keep from having to do anything for themselves . 

 Sorry for the little rant there Tom , But yup I don't doubt what you say is true about not changing the grease . Wife and I haven't ate anything other then homecooked or storebought from the local grocery for 12 years or so . 

  Lord only knows what some of those little maggots working at some fast food joints & resturants these days do to some of the food while it's being prepped . 

 As far as Jevs comments , dont take it personal he's just going through the change & it makes him kinda cranky at times .  


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*McDonald's Confirms Its French Fries Are Made With Beef Extract *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*by Eli Sanders *[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SEATTLE - Facing a class-action lawsuit from angry vegetarians, McDonald's this week confirmed that its French fries are prepared with beef extract, a disclosure the company said is not new. 

Although the fast-food giant has been saying since 1990 that its fries are cooked in pure vegetable oil, company spokesman Walt Riker said Wednesday that McDonald's never said its fries were appropriate for vegetarians and always told customers that their flavor comes partly from beef. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A class action suit has been filed for ''emotional distress'' caused to vegetarians, some of them vegetarian for religious reasons, who thought McDonald's fries were in line with their strong feelings about not eating meat.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
The list of French-fry ingredients that McDonald's offers at its franchises and on its Web site includes potatoes, partially hydrogenated soybean oil and ''natural flavor.'' The list does not mention that the ''natural flavor'' comes from beef. To discover that, one would have to contact a McDonald's customer-satisfaction representative. 

Harish Bharti, the Seattle lawyer who filed the suit against McDonald's Tuesday, said the confirmation that the company uses beef extract to flavor its fries validates his case. 

Bharti argues that a reasonable person who heard that McDonald's fries are prepared in ''100 percent vegetable oil'' and read the list of ingredients would assume the food is suitable for vegetarians. 

Yesterday, after news of his suit spread across the nation, Bharti said he was receiving hundreds of calls from vegetarians who think they were misled by McDonald's and want to join the suit. Some of them, he said, say they were told by McDonald's employees that the fries were vegetarian. 

Beef extract, not beef tallow, as the suit alleges, is the only natural flavor in McDonald's French fries, Riker said. Asked why the company simply did not write ''beef extract'' on its list of ingredients, he replied, ''It's a good question. We're sensitive to all our customers' needs and concerns. We try to be as forthcoming and user-friendly as possible. We'll review it. We'll take a look at it.'' 

He added that using ''natural flavor'' as a synonym for beef extract is within federal Food and Drug Administration guidelines. 

McDonald's French fries are essentially cooked twice. Central suppliers wash, steam-peel, cut, blanch, dry, par-fry and then freeze the potatoes that make the famous golden slivers. During the par-frying, ''a minuscule amount of beef extract is added,'' the company said. 

Later, after being shipped to McDonald's franchises, the frozen fries are cooked in pure vegetable oil. 

However, in countries such as India, where large numbers of people are vegetarian for religious reasons, McDonald's suppliers do not add beef extract to the fries, Riker said. 

Bharti's suit seeks unspecified damages for the ''emotional distress'' caused to vegetarians, some of them vegetarian for religious reasons, who thought McDonald's fries were in line with their strong feelings about not eating meat. 

Bharti said McDonald's contention that the information was available to people if they had only asked is insulting. 
''Not only did they deceive these people,'' he said. ''Now they are claiming that all these people were deceived because they were stupid. This adds insult to injury.'' © Copyright 2001 Globe Newspaper Company​[/FONT]


----------



## JEV

Thanks for sticking up for me, Cowboy. 

So, what we have here is another immigrant group who wish to impose (through their sleezy lawyers) their dietary and religious habits on the rest of the country. May they all find their virgin in heaven (soon), and may they look like Madelaine Albright, Hillary Clinton and all the other ugly democrat women (they're virgins for a reason). Damn towel heads...


----------



## mak2

I dont know about all the silly political stuff, but back in the 70's I ran a lot of resturants.  They all filtered and reused their grease and we changed it as needed.  That was determeined by how busy the store was and what was fried in it, with chicken you had to change it a lot more often than french fries.  Fresh grease usually left french fries and chicken too pale looking.  Generally grease looked and tasted best at about he midway mark.


----------



## Trakternut

JEV said:


> Thanks for sticking up for me, Cowboy.
> 
> So, what we have here is another immigrant group who wish to impose (through their sleezy lawyers) their dietary and religious habits on the rest of the country. May they all find their virgin in heaven (soon), and may they look like Madelaine Albright, Hillary Clinton and all the other ugly democrat women (they're virgins for a reason). Damn towel heads...




The fries at our local Micky D's ain't bad as of yet.  However, I'm not going speak to their qualifications to be consumed by persons with certain dietary beliefs.

Methinks our curmudgeonly JEV is striking a chord with me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wouldn't know about mcdonalds.  The closest one is a 3 hr drive away and when I head to the city, I stay clear of any of those fast food joints as I don't care to spend half the day running to the can.  I hadn't eaten at Burger King in 20 yrs.  I ordered a burger there last year for a late night meal when I got to the city.  I was there for training for 3 days and wound up spending most of my time running back and forth to the can along with major heartburn.  Yup...I just stay clear of all those places now.


----------



## jimbo

In this case, I think the veggies have a point.  If you say you are using 100% vegetable oil, then you use 100% vegetable oil.  I would like the government to make available a true list of ingredients in a product, then get out of the way.  Then I can make my own decisions.   I don't want the government to make decisions as to what is good for me, or worth the risk if it is not.

Clearly, 100% vegetable oil is not the same as almost 100% vegetable oil.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Adillo303

*I think I am cured of McDonalds*

I think I am cured of McDonalds
I get in to work fairly early (5:30 AM). When I get off the bus, I have to walk past a McDonalds to get to my office. I have on occasion stopped in for breakfast. My only real complaint was that the biscuits "had been waiting for me for a while". 

Typically, I do not stop. This morning, I was particularly hungry and decided that stale biscuits weren't all that bad. I walked up to the counter and was about to order. I could see the French fryer from where I stood. It had a brown ring around the inside of it. Well, says I, that must be one they are cleaning. The lady on her way to take my order loaded up the holder with a row of hash browns and dropped the basket in the grease. I turned around and left. I don't think I will ever be that hungry.


----------



## JackieBlue

*Re: I think I am cured of McDonalds*



Adillo303 said:


> I think I am cured of McDonalds
> I get in to work fairly early (5:30 AM). When I get off the bus, I have to walk past a McDonalds to get to my office. I have on occasion stopped in for breakfast. My only real complaint was that the biscuits "had been waiting for me for a while".
> 
> Typically, I do not stop. This morning, I was particularly hungry and decided that stale biscuits weren't all that bad. I walked up to the counter and was about to order. I could see the French fryer from where I stood. It had a brown ring around the inside of it. Well, says I, that must be one they are cleaning. The lady on her way to take my order loaded up the holder with a row of hash browns and dropped the basket in the grease. I turned around and left. I don't think I will ever be that hungry.



What McDonald's is that.  I need to make sure I never stop there.

Actually, I rarely ever get McDonald's.  My kids, every now and then.  But I have to say that their coffee has improved now that they are McCafe.


----------



## Adillo303

Fifth Ave between 32nd & 33rd.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

If their coffee changed along with the name, I haven't tried it.


----------



## JackieBlue

OhioTC18 said:


> If their coffee changed along with the name, I haven't tried it.



http://www.mcdonalds.com/us/en/food/full_menu/mc_cafe.html

Plus they have regular coffee too.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

If I'm just going for coffee, it's Tim Hortons


----------



## JackieBlue

OhioTC18 said:


> If I'm just going for coffee, it's Tim Hortons



I thought that was only in Canada.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

They're all over around here in Ohio


----------



## snow dog

what about Starbucks ?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Never had their coffee


----------



## JackieBlue

OhioTC18 said:


> They're all over around here in Ohio



I heard they were good.


----------



## JEV

snow dog said:


> what about Starbucks ?


Expensive Yuppy coffee. IMO, Speedway gas stations make better coffee than Starbucks, and for a fraction of their outrageous price.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Expensive Yuppy coffee. IMO, Speedway gas stations make better coffee than Starbucks, and for a fraction of their outrageous price.


..and our Speedway has Bananas Foster Cappuccino now.. yay!
A 24 oz regular coffee is $1.29 here and it tastes just wonderful as any other.


----------



## Adillo303

Joe, Joe, Joe --  LOL.


----------

